# tips for heading north in the winter



## freeranger (Oct 1, 2012)

im just in the wishing stage, but im looking at heading north this Fall/Winter. crazy i know. but after i hit up the occupy folks in nyc, any suggestions on my trek through VT, CT, ME, maybe even NH and Quebec?


----------



## CrotchInfection (Oct 1, 2012)

Stay warm. Hahahaha


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 1, 2012)

wool socks.....layer up.....invest in a good sleeping bag...etc etc

here's a good thread to read through
http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/gear-for-riding-in-the-winter.10435/

smilietenting


----------



## freeranger (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks, that was a good link. didnt realize carpet padding could be used for that.

are there any other things that could be added if you're rubber tramping? i dont have the vehicle yet. so im not sure whether it'll be big enough to sleep in or not. aside from that i spose with a vehicle you can carry more: lil propane stove and a tent i spose. not looking to blow wads of cash on this. just wanna see whats possible or not rubber tramping north.

would love to find a cheap westfalia that didnt require an overhaul, but more than likely i'll go for mpg cuz in the long run id rather sleep and cook outdoors and pay far less for gas money.


----------



## GuerrillaLorax (Oct 1, 2012)

A couple winters ago I wandered the maritime's. From Ontario to Newfoundland. Then eventually south along the east coast. You basically have to switch a lot of your gear. Lots of wool and layers. A good jacket and sleeping bag for sure. If you have the money, I would recommend Gortex for a jacket or boots. And you can get very good sleeping bags for fairly cheap in the right places. I have a $100 one. A hotcore R-300 http://hotcoresleepingbags.com/Products.html. To be honest, I do not remember if I had this one at the time or my cheap canadian tire one. But I for sure used this one around BC last fall. Either way, as long as you are expecting the cold and wearing dry layers you will be fine. Woke up with numb feet a few times, but your body gets used to it. As they say, adapt or die. Haha. 

One of the main problems with that journey were the cops. Because of it being winter, they were all over me. Especially in Quebec. As soon as they found out I was going to sleep outside they would tell me I had to be taken to a shelter for the night. Which I try to avoid at all costs. Especially in metropolises (although I just avoid those altogether). QC one isn't bad though. They usually found out because I would go into a truckstop washroom to put on layers for the night. Then the workers would call the cops. Fuckers. So if your hitching through there just a heads up.

That's all I can think of for now. Good luck. Was certainly one of my greatest journeys. Especially because that was my first time travelling solo. What an incredible experience. Learned so much.


----------



## GuerrillaLorax (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah, I started typing before your response. I don`t have much to say about rubber tramping. Depends what you are looking for in the journey. If you will be parking and taking some backcountry excursions then you should look into a good sleeping bag and some Goretex gear. And look into some ways to well insulate vehicles.


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I would carry matches because lighters can be a pain in the ass in cold weather.


----------



## Earth (Oct 1, 2012)

Used to be with someone who always commented that no travelers ever even spoke about coming through Connecticut, and now that I think about it she's probably right, but I can't say anything one way or the other...
I happen to really like Ct but then again, I am also somewhat established too.
Unfortunately once she left for greener pastures, I lost access to any possible lodging so I can't help you out.
I would not expect too much in the way of doors opening for you out here, nor money.
Good luck in your travels, I hear parts of Mass are super traveler friendly, if I can remember any names I will post em later.
But you could try hooking up with the D.i.y. Bandits, they are good friends of mine here in Ct if you are hell bent on passing through....


----------



## freeranger (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for the tips folks.

hadn't thought about insulating the car or how that might be done. guess i'll look into that.


----------



## lando420 (Oct 1, 2012)

honestly, ct has the most prime foilage around, around the litchfield county area where im from, lots of abandon property, haunted forests, witch burial grounds(rare as fuck). the towns are kinda spaced out and small, booze stores close at 9, no money, no future, you would probibly get stuck.

so yeah no double edge sword here, just wack, exept if u wanna watch the trees epicly die.


----------



## freeranger (Oct 1, 2012)

fuckin' love me some smexy tree watching.


----------



## lando420 (Oct 1, 2012)

fuckin A!


----------



## dprogram (Oct 11, 2012)

freeranger said:


> thanks for the tips folks.
> 
> hadn't thought about insulating the car or how that might be done. guess i'll look into that.


You can get a 4x8 1/2 inch thick sheet of really good house insulation for around $12. Cut a template of each window on newspaper then transfer that to the foam board. Cut it exactly the size of the window or just a few millimeters wider. It will fit snugly in the sill of your car window. Do this on all windows and paint them black if you have a can of paint and it will look like window tint. Do your floors too. Why not? The foam board insulation is like $12 at home depot and it comes in 4x8 ft sheets usually. Best way to ensure privacy and retain heat at the same time...glass gets cold.


----------



## freeranger (Oct 12, 2012)

nice tip! thanks.


----------



## spoorprint (Nov 5, 2013)

Should sand bags for traction go as far back as possible or above the rear wheels?


----------



## East (Nov 8, 2013)

curbscore said:


> Should sand bags for traction go as far back as possible or above the rear wheels?



Just across the area above the rear axle, evenly distributed.


----------



## dprogram (Dec 16, 2013)

oh Mr Buddy heater. Runs off propane tanks for coleman grills. super warmth


----------

